# The Perfect weapon



## MinnieMin (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, just want to let ppl know that The Perfect Weapon is on 2PM on KNVA today.  I guess it's Austin channel.  
anyway, if you want to see this Kenpo Karate movie, go check it out, soon.
I've been wanting to see this for a long times.  My instructor Mr. Billings recommended it to me.

Min


----------



## Pakhet (Sep 15, 2002)

turning it on now


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> 
> *turning it on now  *



Enjoy, Lisa and Erin.

Min


----------



## pineapple head (Sep 15, 2002)

Stop teasing me ....i live in England and have not got all the fancy channels you have.
Mind you i would like a copy of the film.


----------



## Pakhet (Sep 15, 2002)

you can get a vhs copy here:
http://half.ebay.com/cat/buy/prod.cgi?cpid=1979749&domain_id=1877&meta_id=3



Lisa


----------



## tonbo (Sep 16, 2002)

Okay, okay.....the plot's taken more than one beating, and Mr. Speakman's acting has too......

But I *like* the movie.....it's one of those things that got me into Kenpo in the first place!!

My younger brother saw the movie long before I did, back when it first came out.  He came back amazed, and told me all about how this guy laid out a serious whuppin' on the bad guys, in a way he had never seen before.  He thought it was great fun.

To make a long story short, it was soon thereafter that I was in martial arts classes (for a different reason than just the movie), and I realized that I was studying the same style that Mr. Speakman did......and *that* made me proud...

Now, years later, I just like watching the moves.....it is like coming home after years away.  And yes, I own a copy...

Peace--


----------



## Blindside (Sep 16, 2002)

I remember hearing about this movie when if first came out, and hearing a Jeff Speakman interview.  I had a couple years of Isshin-ryu and a bit of Goju at the time, and I remember thinking "what the hell is a kenpo?"

I now own a copy.... bad acting, good action, which is basically what I'm looking for here.

Lamont


----------



## tonbo (Sep 16, 2002)

Just the other night, a bunch of the guys in class and I were talking about "kick 'em in the head" movies (MA movies).  We came to the conclusion that, overall, MA movies were a lot like most guys' comments about porno movies:  "Plot?  Who CARES about a plot, as long as the action's good?!!"

Hey, I pay only enough attention to the plot in most MA movies to figure out who fights well and who doesn't, so I can fast forward to the whuppin' scenes...

 

Peace--


----------



## Blindside (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh come on Tonbo, aren't you interested in the obligatory love interest?

Where is your romantic side?  Think of all the action movies with powerful female leads that draw you into their plight (Bloodsport, Hard to Kill, Rapid Fire, etc etc.)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Lamont


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 16, 2002)

You can find my partial review of this movie Feedback is much ahpiciated!HERE


----------



## tonbo (Sep 16, 2002)

Yeah, I'm interested in the obligatory eye candy.....er....love interest.  Usually, she gives some moral cause for the hero to fight for, and that is all fine and good.

However, she is still part of the plot, and time spent discussing her moral/physical/financial situation, or in love scenes, etc., is time taken away from somebody filling the room full of uppercuts.

Hey, you wanted honesty!!  Really, if I am going to watch a serious MA movie, I will probably go get a drink during the "love interest" scenes.....unless she is *also* tossing in kicks and punches.  In that case, I want to hear all she has to say!!

All of this said with my tongue planted firmly in my cheek, mind you.  I love films, and have only walked out of *one* in my life.  I enjoy all aspects of a movie.....but when it comes to MA films, just give me more action, less talkin'...

Peace--


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 18, 2002)

Kiddies,
 The film crew can be plainly seen in the limos window when the car falls on it (End of Chase Scene) in the however many odd times I've seen this movie (And it's a lot!) I've never noticed it until now.
Does anyone out there have the $ figures for TPW? I heard it didn't do very well at the box office, how not very well is that?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *Kiddies,
> *



Just curious, is there some reason why you use this term to address everyone on the forum?
:shrug:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 20, 2002)

Sir,
Some people have a peronal qoute or sign off. Mine is my personal greeting and sign off. I only use it whne adressing the general public. I start with "Kiddies" and end with


----------



## Robbo (Sep 20, 2002)

> Some people have a peronal qoute or sign off. Mine is my personal greeting and sign off. I only use it whne adressing the general public. I start with "Kiddies" and end with



I don't know....it just doesn't seem too respectful. Never mind the martial arts stuff if somebody I didn't know called me a 'kiddie' I would immediatly request that they stop calling me that. 

It implies that you are more mature than everybody else, why don't you say 'fellow kiddies'?

Or better yet, you are a fairly prolific poster here, why don't we take a vote on who here likes the term, dislikes the term or just doesn't care.

Oh and lets leave that argument out, you know the one that says if you offended by this you must be too sensitive. It's just common courtesy to not call your peers 'kiddies'.

Rob


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 20, 2002)

I agree .....  Robbo.   But it is a free forum so anyone can post as they wish.....     I for one just won't respond to any posts.

:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 20, 2002)

Sir,
 I don't mean to be rude when I use my opening, never have been never will be. My question is, how much does it matter to you? That because of an opening I've been using most of my internet life, you'll refuse to comment on mine? Seems kind of petty to me and I could sit here and trade verbal barbs until the cows come home. But that would get me nowhere. All I have to say is the following. You don't know me. I don't know you. So why judge my worth on this board by how I adress the public at large? You'll notice I put "Sir" as my opening because I'm talking to you, a perosn that does indeed command my respect. That's not to say I place myself above everybody, it's simply done in jest and if you take it this seriously then...yeah. 
But if you have any suggestions on what I shall change it to, go right ahead. I'll be more then open in listening and considering. As I say on air "Yes I am taking requests, but what I do with them is up to me."
:soapbox:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Sir,
> I don't mean to be rude when I use my opening, never have been never will be. My question is, how much does it matter to you? That because of an opening I've been using most of my internet life, you'll refuse to comment on mine? Seems kind of petty to me and I could sit here and trade verbal barbs until the cows come home. But that would get me nowhere. All I have to say is the following. You don't know me. I don't know you. So why judge my worth on this board by how I adress the public at large? You'll notice I put "Sir" as my opening because I'm talking to you, a perosn that does indeed command my respect. That's not to say I place myself above everybody, it's simply done in jest and if you take it this seriously then...yeah.
> ...



The fact that he doesn't know you makes your "OPENING" all that much worse. For starters, he's left with nothing else to really judge you on at the moment, than the way that you interact with others on the forum. Calling everyone here "Kiddies" seemingly puts you on a pedestal. I would suggest changing it a little, but that's just my opinion.

I have interacted with you on AIM many times, and I think that you're a pretty kewel guy for the most part. I think it would be a shame that others judged you on such a small thing as your "OPENING", but you have to remember that your words only belong to you until spoken, after that they belong to your audience.

One more thing. When you opened with "Kiddies" you posted to an entire entity, the Kenpo Community at large. I find that a little condescending, especially since you're not even a Kenpo Student.
I don't think that is PETTY at all.


I know that you're only joking when you posted what you did, but... I would invite you to change your perspective a little, it would be a shame to let something like this eveolve into a bigger problem. Just apologize... move on, and try joking in a less demeaning way.

Your Friend,
Billy "The Kiddie" Lear :rofl:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 20, 2002)

William,
 It has been changed. Thank you for putting into perspective for me. To those I may have offended, I'm very sorry. Won't happen again. Now for a new opening! Sugs?


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> 
> *you can get a vhs copy here:
> http://half.ebay.com/cat/buy/prod.cgi?cpid=1979749&domain_id=1877&meta_id=3
> ...



Pinapplehead, note that if you buy one of these American copies it'll be NTSC, not PAL, and probably won't play right on your TV and VCR. Having said that, none of the English shops seem to have it 

It'll be on telly at some point though.

Ian.


----------



## Pakhet (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I didn't know that  

Lisa


----------



## KenpoRush (Sep 22, 2002)

Do any of you know if any of Jeff Speakman's movies will be, or are already, out on DVD?  I think it would be real cool to have TPW on DVD with both versions; the original release and the made-for-tv release (with M. Hargitay as his love interest.)

Any info will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *William,
> It has been changed. Thank you for putting into perspective for me. To those I may have offended, I'm very sorry. Won't happen again. Now for a new opening! Sugs? *



Hello fellow martial artsts
"   " friends
"   " brothers of the arts


----------



## c2kenpo (Oct 1, 2002)

The Perfect Weapon is a great movie if you really want to see what Kenpo is about. SGM Ed Parker acted as a consultant on the film. I have had the opportunity to train with Mr. Speakman several times and learned some great lessons from him. We just got done a seminar in Salisbury, MD (man did he rock real time Shielding Hammer on me. Twice!) (Thanks to my instructor)
I think just for collectors sake any Kenpoist should add that film into their collection ( not for training ) but for refrence. 

C2

As far as DVD release Mr. Speakman told me that his producers are in discussion on DVD realease. Hopefully soon!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

I just bought my copy of The Perfect Weapon a couple of weeks ago. They have it new and cheap for $US10.00when I bought it.  It looks like they went up a bit to $13.00.

It was the best price I found, I had no trouble with the company, but I loaned it out to a friend of mine and I have not seen it yet.

But he liked it, so I guess it is in good shape.  
http://www.cduniverse.com
:karate:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I just bought my copy of The Perfect Weapon a couple of weeks ago. They have it new and cheap for $US10.00when I bought it.  It looks like they went up a bit to $13.00.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link!!! It's now bookmarked.  I didn't even know
it was available new!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Thanks for the link!!! It's now bookmarked.  I didn't even know
> it was available new! *



Dude, I just typed a reply to this and it is not here.
Not cool.
What happened?
I thought that had happened to me before but I was not sure.  Can you look to see if a post got lost? 

Maybe you guys are editing me?


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 13, 2002)

I just saw "The Perfect Weapon" yesterday.  I wouldn't call it a great movie, but it was okay.  I thought it was fairly formulaic and somewhat boring, not to mention so dark most of the time that I couldn't see half of what was going on, but on the plus side I _did_ recognized a self-defense technique, and a couple of the fight scenes were good.  Of course, the biggest plus is that they actually talk a little bit about Kenpo.

Rich


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2002)

What makes the movie great is not the movie itself but what it did for the kenpo community bringing it to the forefront of the world.  Much as Bruce Lee did in the 70's.  It is also a lasting tribute to Mr. Parker and what he left us all.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> *...but on the plus side I did recognized a self-defense technique...*



I'll have to watch this again and make a list, but I think Grip of Death, Thundering Hammers, maybe Raining Claw, Five Swords (so I'm told...) were all in there.

And as to the plot, I know I've brought this up before somewhere, but if you can, watch The Perfect Weapon and then Black Rain with Michael Douglas.  I swear it is the same script!  Or was anyway.  This used to be a common practice in the 20's.  It hit me right away when I saw Black Rain.
:asian:


----------

